# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Lek Plepin

## EuroStar1

*Do kisha deshire qe dikush qe njeh zotin Lek Plepi , ta lajmeroje se dua te me ktheje parate qe mi ka marre borxh.*

 

*Keto para, ja dhash kur hodhi kantidaturen per president, qe te me ndimonte me ndonje vend pune ne presidence. Por pasi fitoj, nuk eshte ber me i gjalle dhe ka nderruar edhe numrin e cel dhe as ne presidence nuk me lene ti afrohem.
*
 

*Faleminderit per ndihmen*

----------


## loneeagle

lol po ti e di ku ndodhet shko e bej nje viziti ose hap ceshtjen ne court civil. btw cfare presidenti eshte ky???

----------


## vajz

:buzeqeshje:  Lek Plepin po e kerkojne dhe ketu

----------


## joss

javen qe kaloi nje lek plepi qe bente tekste kengesh e muzike ka qene ne studiot e top chenell ne emisionin e mengjezit, nuk ja pashe fytyren se isha ne makine..........

----------


## Pushi

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lek-Pl...84535094898766  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

e ke te premten te Cani po he  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

Ke të fala nga Lek Rrapi dhe Lek Ahu.
Lek Plepin nuk e gjeta dotë sado që i dërguam edhe fletë thirrje për në zbor. :ngerdheshje:

----------

